# My word docs open by themselves!



## satz (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, the title is a slight exaggeration, but only slight (i think). I would definitely appreciate if any one could help.

This morning I woke up, turned on my computer and found the desktop covered with what looked like temp. word files, ie they had half the name of a normal doc, and half '~~' or some other strange lettering. When I clicked on them, some of them opened up word docs on my comp, and others just gave me some encrypted looking text.

Does anyone have any idea what is going on? Is this spyware or a virus? what can I do about it?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Seb (Aug 5, 2008)

You've probably been hijacked (infected with spyware or virus. Probably spyware.)

or...Do you have a cat that likes to walk around on your keyboard in the middle of the night? 

You can download a decent free spyware solution from SUPERAntiSpyware.com - AntiAdware, AntiSpyware, AntiMalware!

If that doesn't solve it then it's possibly viral: [url]http://free.avg.com/ww.download?prd=afe[/URL]


----------



## satz (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks, Steve.

Does the spyware send info to anywhere? Do I need to be worried.

I actually already have norton on my computer, but had no time to scan because I had to leave for work. Should that do the trick?


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 5, 2008)

Did you perform a normal shutdown the last time you used your computer?

I would run a chkdsk using the /f switch.

Instructions

Pay attention to the details when it comes up and does the disk check and see if you get any errors.


----------



## Seb (Aug 5, 2008)

satz said:


> Thanks, Steve.
> 
> Does the spyware send info to anywhere? Do I need to be worried.
> 
> I actually already have norton on my computer, but had no time to scan because I had to leave for work. Should that do the trick?



"Norton" what? Antivirus? Antispyware? Norton makes a lot of products. Whatever you have and use you need to make sure it's been recently updated and then do a complete system scan.


----------



## satz (Aug 5, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> Did you perform a normal shutdown the last time you used your computer?
> 
> I would run a chkdsk using the /f switch.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

I did do a normal shut down... what kind of errors should i be looking for on the chkdsk?


----------



## Seb (Aug 5, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> Did you perform a normal shutdown the last time you used your computer?
> 
> I would run a chkdsk using the /f switch.
> 
> ...



Good point Bob.

Mark, you could have a hard-drive corruption issue.


----------



## satz (Aug 5, 2008)

Seb said:


> rjlynam said:
> 
> 
> > Did you perform a normal shutdown the last time you used your computer?
> ...



Thats an interesting thought. About 4 months ago my computer started making a lot more noise while it was running. I'am not sure if it has to do with the HD.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 5, 2008)

satz said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > rjlynam said:
> ...



Does the drive light stay on all the time? When the computer is idling (not running any programs, you should see sporadic drive activity. But not continuous. Also, observe the light as it lights up. A normal, healthy disk will display well defined light activity when the drive is being accessed. Hope this helps.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 5, 2008)

satz said:


> rjlynam said:
> 
> 
> > Did you perform a normal shutdown the last time you used your computer?
> ...



errors of any kind really, but the "sector not readable" is the big bad guy. Crosslinked files are also not good, but may be attributed to other things (power issues).

Misreported data content corrections would not normally cause me extreme concern, unless it continues to happen.

Hope this helps.


----------



## satz (Aug 5, 2008)

Seb said:


> satz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Steve.
> ...



I think it is norton antivirus (sorry i'm pretty poor with this stuff), but under one of its features it lists antispyware as well.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 5, 2008)

download...
CCleaner - Home
Run the registry cleaner part of the program (menu driven)

download and run...
The home of Spybot-S&D!


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 5, 2008)

*Windows *shudder**

How long since you last defragged your hard drive? And how old is your hard drive?



(Switch to OS X Leopard and be free!!!!!!!!!  )


----------



## satz (Aug 5, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> How long since you last defragged your hard drive? And how old is your hard drive?
> 
> 
> 
> (Switch to OS X Leopard and be free!!!!!!!!!  )



I think my hard drive should be about 3 years old. I don't think I have defragged it. Ever.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 5, 2008)

satz said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > How long since you last defragged your hard drive? And how old is your hard drive?
> ...





Let me repeat that: 

OK, backup everything important right now!! After you've done that defrag your hard drive. It could take over 24 hours since you have never done it.

After it's finished use the scheduler to set it for once every three months.

If you have a large mp3 player 80GB+ use it as a hard drive and back it up to there. It's usually quicker than disks. After the defrag take your computer in to have the hard drive checked.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Mark,

How'd that chkdsk go?


----------



## satz (Aug 6, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> How'd that chkdsk go?



Hey, 

This is kinda embarassing, but I scheduled the chkdsk, restarted my comp, and left the room. I thought it would give me a on screen report, but apparently I had to be there to watch it. 

After that, I tried to defrag my drive, but got the message 'connection with defrag engine lost, please restart defrag process' no matter how many times I tried.

After I shut down my comp, I got a blue screen that said 'XXX (word I forgot) hard error'.

I turned off the power and tried to restart again, and it loaded up fine. By that time I had to sleep to get ready for work.

I am assuming this means my harddisk is near breaking point? Can it still be salvaged? If not, can I just go to shop to replace it (and get all the data transferred).

Thanks again!


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 6, 2008)

You need to take it to a professional now. As in today. Go ahead and turn it off. Disconnect it and take her to a shop. They should be able to recover your data but you'll need a new drive it sounds like. Buy something bigger than you have now. Also bring in all the disks that came with your computer.


----------



## satz (Aug 6, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> You need to take it to a professional now. As in today. Go ahead and turn it off. Disconnect it and take her to a shop. They should be able to recover your data but you'll need a new drive it sounds like. Buy something bigger than you have now. Also bring in all the disks that came with your computer.



I thought that might be the case.

I can't take it in until saturday, because of work. It is off now, but I was planning to turn it on again to transfer my most important data to a usb drive first. If I contiuned to use it normally after that for the next two days, would that increase the chance of damage?


----------



## Seb (Aug 6, 2008)

satz said:


> After that, I tried to defrag my drive, but got the message 'connection with defrag engine lost, please restart defrag process' no matter how many times I tried.
> 
> After I shut down my comp, I got a blue screen that said 'XXX (word I forgot) hard error'.
> Thanks again!



Yikes! Man, I hate the blue screen of death.



JohnGill said:


> You need to take it to a professional now. As in today. Go ahead and turn it off. Disconnect it and take her to a shop. They should be able to recover your data but you'll need a new drive it sounds like. Buy something bigger than you have now. Also bring in all the disks that came with your computer.



 LEAVE IT OFF.

And Mark, after you get it back, you really need to start backing up your data on a regular basis. You'll be glad you did and then Chris won't have to keep bangin' his head into the wall on your behalf.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 6, 2008)

satz said:


> rjlynam said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mark,
> ...



No, this most likely means you're dead in the water. If the drive will spin (you hear noise when it's powered on) chances are that the data can be recovered, but that can get real expensive real quick. Get a couple of price quotes if you have some sources local, otherwise, PM and I'll see if I can do anything to help.


----------



## satz (Aug 6, 2008)

Heh.

Thanks everyone.

I'll bring it in on the weekend and see how it goes.

Thanks again.


----------

